# Drop Off Planted Tank Set-Up



## sonicninja (26 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone,
It's been a while since I set up a tank other than a nano and since i'm moving in the next few months to a house with a bit more space im starting to dream about a new planted aquarium. 

I really like the idea of a drop off planted tank but havent seen many so wanted to know what people thought. 

My inspiration is from this video (already posted on this forum before) and I would say my intention is to take heavy inspiration from its layout (not copying though! ). It's a 35 Gallong with a built in weir and filtration.



Since ive got an 18 month old baby and dont have all the time in the world to tinker I'd like to try my hand at some less demanding plants and hopefully a tank that requires a little less tweaking of CO2 and flow etc. The main things I'm unsure on and would love everyones thoughts on are-


Will the in-built weir and nozzle outlet be versitile enough for a planted tank that might need adjustment?. With plants such as crypts, java fern, moss etc will I be able to get decent growth without to flexibility of a spray bar arrangement or movable outlet?
Whats the best way to inject CO2 into a system like this? I'm initially thinking into the outflow pipe between the return pump and output nozzle.
In the long term is a planted tank like this sustainable? Its an odd shape that doesnt lend itself well to a circular flow pattern. This is partly why im going to plant it with anubias and java fern etc but not having previous experince with these plants I wanted advice on whether these plants will do well over time.
Finally I should say I'm planning on stocking the tank lightly with Otos, tetras (of some sort) and maybe some shrimp or nerites. I'd like to use a pressurised CO2 system albeit with a low bps count so I dont have any issues with gassing fish...another stress I can do without.

Anyway, any help or possible issues would be great to hear. Thanks everyone!

Keith


----------



## jon nash (26 Jul 2017)

never seen this setup before will be interesting  how you do it keith


----------



## Chrispowell (29 Jul 2017)

@George Farmer just completed a project similar to this..



Looking at the plants you want to keep I think I would use liquid co2 anyway.


----------



## BarryH (29 Jul 2017)

Thanks for sharing the video. Joey doing what he's really good and a great tank too.


----------



## MrHidley (29 Jul 2017)

I don't really get the drop off tanks, I think the same thing can be achieved with substrate/hardscape supports or extra hardscape. I'd like to be proven wrong, but they're not for me.


----------



## jon nash (29 Jul 2017)

MrHidley said:


> I don't really get the drop off tanks, I think the same thing can be achieved with substrate/hardscape supports or extra hardscape. I'd like to be proven wrong, but they're not for me.


people say that about any  aquascaping ,it's different view but the same idea as any other scape. life would be boring if we all liked the thing


----------



## Million (30 Jul 2017)

This looks like an interesting challenge if nothing else. I do think circulation could prove an issue if you want injected CO2 but with low light plants you won't need it. Suppose the other thing is depth, and light penetrating down to the bottom. Though i would think the most interesting thing about this kind of setup would be the various plant types that would be willing to grow at the different levels due to light level decreasing with depth


----------



## MrHidley (31 Jul 2017)

jon nash said:


> people say that about any  aquascaping ,it's different view but the same idea as any other scape. life would be boring if we all liked the thing



That's fine, i wasn't trying to say they weren't good for some people, just that they're not for me.


----------

